# schools and areas



## sandy16 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi

My husband has a job and it is based in Addington, his work will be in Addington, Christchurch and surrounding areas.

Can any one tell me what Addington is like and what would be a good subered, I also have 2 boys who are 10, 13 and would like to know what schools are near by.

Thanks for your help.

Anita


----------

